# Imprimante Dell sur mac



## Nemensis (11 Décembre 2006)

Slt a tous, j'ai acheté une imprimante "Dell photo 924" qui marche très bien sur mon PC, mais le driver qui est livré avec n'est que pour PC. Est-il possible d'utiliser cette imprimante sur mon Mac ? Si oui, quelle manipulation faut-il faire ?
Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

Il faut chercher quel mod&#232;le d'imprimante il s'agit (Dell ne fabrique pas d'imprimantes, ils se contentent de relooker un peu des mod&#232;les d'autres marques), et voir si ce mod&#232;le original a des pilotes Mac OS X.

Fais une recherche sur le forum, tu devrais trouver quelques cas similaires, et peut-&#234;tre "ton mod&#232;le".


----------



## Nemensis (12 Décembre 2006)

Ah bon, ok, je ne savait pas, merci. Mais comment peut on savoir quel est le model original ? C'est marqué quel que past ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Décembre 2006)

En recherchant, dans les forums, et sur internet. Essaie d&#233;j&#224; de taper le mod&#232;le de ton imprimante dans Google, par exemple.


----------



## Nemensis (14 Décembre 2006)

Désolé, mais je ne trouve rien, ne connais tu pas un site a ce propos ?


----------



## Jack Dell (15 Décembre 2006)

je crois que c'est du lexmark la marque originale de leurs imprimantes..


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Décembre 2006)

Non, mais une recherche Google m'a appris que ta Dell Photo 924 &#233;tait en fait une Lexmark z615 . Je te laisse faire toi m&#234;me la recherche pour savoir si cette Lexmark avait des pilotes Mac.


----------



## Nemensis (15 Décembre 2006)

OK, merci beaucoup, vous m'avez beaucoup aidé !


----------



## Ziovass (13 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que Nemensis. J'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le driver &#224; partir du site de Lexmark mais las  &#231;a ne marche pas :







Je ne vois pas l'imprimante pourtant bien connect&#233;e, allum&#233;e...




 J'ai essay&#233; 2 c&#226;bles USB, rien n'y fait...
Est-ce que &#231;a peut &#234;tre d&#251; au fait que je suis sur Mac Intel ?
Merci &#224; tous...
Ziovass


----------



## Ziovass (18 Février 2007)

peux-tu me dire comment tu t'en es sorti ?

Merci...

Ziovass


----------



## Zyrol (22 Avril 2008)

Je relance...

Avez vous trouvé des solutions pour vos Dell/lexmark ?


----------



## Museforever (11 Janvier 2009)

Je relance aussi ... (9 mois après).


----------



## meusside (28 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

je voudrais installer mon imprimante dell V 105 sur mon mac osx 10.6 j ai essayé de trouver le fabricant sur google car je sais que dell sont des revendeurs de carcasse mais j'ai pas trouvé je crois que c'est une lexmark mais quel modèle?

Par avance merci

benjamin


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

meusside a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je voudrais installer mon imprimante dell V 105 sur mon mac osx 10.6 j ai essayé de trouver le fabricant sur google car je sais que dell sont des revendeurs de carcasse mais j'ai pas trouvé je crois que c'est une lexmark mais quel modèle?
> 
> ...



Voir par ce post : http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques-et-accessoires/imprimante-dell-v-105-a-931662.html#post10277202


----------

